# Halloween over at Wal-Mart?



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

Was at my local wally world today and they have already moved their Halloween merch to the middle of the store. They are alredy stocking Christmas items in the former Halloween aisles!!!

I asked an AM if it was going to be marked down soon. He replied that kids costumes will be soon, and most likely everything will be marked down before the big day!!

Keep your eyes open.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

YACK!
It took them forever to get our Halloween stuff out... and they've put out the christmas crap out too soon!
Booo!
:finger:.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Same here. There wasn't that much to begin with.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I agree. Sometimes, they put oout a few decently designed items, but this year I was underwhelmed. Even the fake arms were too girly looking & several fell apart in the aisle. I didn't buy anything there this year.
I did get 3 big strobes with 3 colored gels, and 2 very long blacklight fixtures with fluro bulbs for 2 bucks each, so keep your eyes open. They had moved the strobes & blacklights to the lighting dep't, not in with the H'ween stuff.

d5


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah it was pretty sad at Wal-Mart this weekend. The main seasonal area was packed with Christmas stuff. The rest moved inside and down to about 2 aisles of goodies and 1 aisle of costumes (which was a madhouse). 

I made a comment out loud about Wal-Mart rushing stuff out and not even into the middle of October yet without realizing an WM associate was next to me. Fortunately he agreed with me - he said they were having trouble moving the foggers off the shelves now because the fog juice was on the list of stuff that had to get shipped back to the warehouse. And that the early recall of Halloween products was not very smart.

-TM


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Do you think maybe Walmart hates putting stuff on sale and is understocking Halloween this year? Last year I picked up several bags of cobwebs still left 2 weeks after Halloween at 25 cents each. This year they are almost sold out already. Very poor selection and not enough quantity. At this rate there won't be any bargains the day after.

DW


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

The only good thing I have to say about Walmart this year is that their tubes of cream makeup were only .97 cents. Everywhere else, they were $1.50-$2.00.

That's about it though.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

walmart held no big draw for me this year


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

My super walmart didn't put the Halloween stuff in the garden center like they did last year. It was in the seasonal section and the items disappointing. They had more party items last year too


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

I was talking to a Target employee yesterday, and she told me that the word on their end has been very positive and that their sales are higher this year than last. No word on when they will be putting their stuff on sale though.

My local store only had 10 adult costumes left!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Target, hands down had the best stuff this year.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

It makes me sick that Christmas has 4 aisles already but Halloween has 3.


----------



## Moon00 (Oct 7, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Target, hands down had the best stuff this year.


I agree, I was really surprised at all the good stuff Target had.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Me too. And the foggers were 20 bucks, not 25 -- so I'm hoping they have a sale so I can get them for less. And They've got a good selection of skulls, including those solid resin ones that look like pewter.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

The stores all push christmas way too early. They go from Halloween right to christmas in the same month. and skip over thanksgiving. Even though there isn't much decorating done for t-giving but people still ask for some items. Up here alot of people tend to stay away from wal-mart cuz since they opened a super here all the mom and pop stores have dissappeared so now we have 3 grocery stores to shop. aldi....pick and save..and wal-mart and aldi business has picked up big time. That's what happens when u live in a small town. It sucks but oh well...life goes on...Family Dollar stuff won't be on sale til like the 1st of november i think.


----------

